# Help My Chihuahua and Charity at the same time! Please read!



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.peanut4fido.com

Now before any of you go thinking this is spam, it isn't. I had this pre-approved by the admin before doing anything. This is 100% for a good cause and I'm going to state some more reasoning later.

Right now Fido Communications is doing an Open Casting Call contest for the next spokes dog to represent their company. Essentially for each vote they receive they donate $1 to the lions dog guide society of Canada. It only takes a couple seconds to vote and you can vote once per 24 hour period of time. Obviously a good cause.

So I'm asking this wonderful Chi lover's forum to help support my Chi and Charity at the same time. I would most importantly like to win the casting call in hopes to get some attention to what I feel is a sad situation in many animal shelters in the US. It came to my attention recently that many Chi's are left and shelters and given little to no time to find a new home before being euthanized. I know for fact there are many families here in Canada that would love a Chi. 

This is the main reason we started the web page. We intend on adding additional information on the web page in the coming days regarding our dog, chi's in general and the situation they are facing in the US.

So if you could please do me and all the Chi's a favor and vote for my dog by visiting:

http://www.peanut4fido.com

It would be extremely appreciated. Please do your best and try to vote once per day if you can. I've worked very hard at getting her close to the top 100 and there is still another 25 days left in the competition so I'm sure with your support we can make this a reality.

Now some photos of my Chi. She'd like to say thanks afterall


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

As of this morning she is ranked number 129 and has been moving up steadily with the help and support of a lot of friends.


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind posting when you vote and what rank she is when you voted it would be helpful as well! Trying to track all the help I'm receiving is a tricky business.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I voted for your girl, she's cute. Her rank was 127 when I voted.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Voted ! She's adorable


----------



## Heatheryou (Oct 2, 2008)

She is still at 127. I voted.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Just voted!! She was ranked 127 when I clicked the link.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i voted and shes still ranked 127


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I voted when you first posted this and she was 127 too


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I have voted and she is now 125


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

I think they have a minor delay when the votes post so they can confirm legitimacy. Thanks for all the support. Really hoping I Can get her to #1. Competition still has many days to go. 

We can all vote once each day as well!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I voted!!


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL that picture of your dogs is awesome!


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

What a great cause! I voted for you, #124!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I just voted. She's ranked 109 right now.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

just voted again and ranked 90!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

just voted again still at 90


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm finding the higher she gets the slower she goes... 

Thanks for all the help everybody, convinced we can make this happen.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I voted for you...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

.......91


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Now she's up to #74 and moving nicely. Have a couple other websites online givine me support. Keep the votes rolling in.

Would be awesome to see a billboard with a Chi on it!

BTW those three Chi's way too bloody cute.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Just voted again no 74


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Now that number is 73 this morning after I voted myself. Another two weeks to go so long as I can move her up 1-3 or 4-5 spots a day I think she can win it!

Keep on voting everybody!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you! 68


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

just voted.. 68


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just voted for Peanut and she is 68.


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Voted for my baby again and she's up to #64. Nice steady movement with still over 2 weeks to go. I say this is still possible!


----------



## Lollipopsmama (Oct 17, 2011)

I could be wrong but I thought FIDO was a Canadian cell phone company?
So they are going to cast an american dog in their commercials?
I have a few friends with dogs entered in this as well.


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

I am from Canada. They allow votes from all over the world. A very smart marketing ploy on their half for brand recogniztion. The fact they are donating to a very good cause though makes it such a grand idea.


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

A new voting day and she is starting at 62. I think if I can keep picking up 5 or so spots a day I could be really close to winning it all.

Thanks again to everybody for all the votes and support. Please keep on voting for this little chi


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Voted again and she's #53!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Voted today...


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Just voted No.52 now


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice slow steady progress. I'm thinking top 10 sometime this week. I'm gaining 5-7 spots per day. A lot of thanks to this forum and a lot of the other dog groups/clubs that are supporting us. I'm one of the few that doesn't believe in cheater nor spamming youtube like a crazy person lol.


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

I voted! However, I wasn't sure where to check what place she was at. I hope she wins!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Still at 52!


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

I check and vote today and now she's up to 46!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's 45 now! I tried to vote and it won't let me. Keeps giving me codes to type in, one after the other.


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmmm I hate captcha sometimes I really really really do. Wonder if they are having issues. Apparently they are getting 10x the traffic they expected and were having issues just keep the site up.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I voted today yoyoyo!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

voted again, now at 44


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted for her today. Peanut is ranked #33.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I voted again today Good lick!!!!


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

now number 33


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Man if I can hit the top 20 in next couple days it all seems doable all the sudden lol.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Voted! She's at 33! Go Peanut, Go!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It still won't let me vote! Grrrr. What's weird is that I can vote for Bijoux.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Voted again today. Peanut is ranked 31.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Voted again today up to no 30 now


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

And now she's up to #29. This makes her the highest ranking Chi on the board. I swear she'll make at least top 5 but it would be so awesome to have a Chi as the national spokes dog!


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

Voted again today, she's still at 29. There's a Chihuahua one place behind her. Go Peanut!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Voted again today


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Voted & #29 still!


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

Voted again, she's at #28 now. How much longer does this go on for?


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Voted again, she's dropped to 34 we need more votes


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I voted! rank 34!


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Contest was altered last night. Cheating dogs were removed. My peanut is now ranked #1. Yes #1.

Please vote for her every day. Only 3 days left!

www.peanut4fido.com


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Woohoo go Peanut No 1, voted again


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

OMG congratulations!!! Number 1!!!!! Let's keep her at #1! Voted


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the votes please keep them coming! Only a few days left in the competition.

www.peanut4fido.com


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

uh oh!!! She's #35!! Keep voting everyone!!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Voted! 32 I believe


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Voted now at number 30.


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the support! Only 3 more days left and we'll see what they finally decide. I'm still the highest ranking entry that wasn't deleted back when they removed dogs for violating the contest rules apparently.

Still keep our fingers crossed that our little Chi comes out on top.

www.peanut4fido.com


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Tis the last day of the competition. Trying to garner all the votes I can now. Hoping somehow they remove enough puppies to put me into first again.

www.peanut4fido.com

Peanut thanks you all with all 4 paws up!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Voted!!! #29 but i'm sure once they remove the cheaters again she will be #1 again


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

Who all knows at this point. I'm sure hoping she will be but it's impossible to say what they are doing. For all we know they'll pick a number out of a hat and say it's the winner lol. Sure seems wierd that they left her as the lone entry at #1 though...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any news?


----------

